# How to skin a deer



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I always thought I was reasonably fast, but this guy has skinned a deer or two in his day.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow! 

I am definately not fast at processing my deer. It takes me 20-30 minutes to get it skinned out and saw off hooves.

Those guys that handle a knife for a living are on another level. I've had help processing some of my deer from my buddy that has trapped his entire life and worked 4 years as a skinner for a fur processor. He embarrassed me with his pace....which was welcomed!

I'd say this guy has it down - I don't see how it could be done any faster!


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Good lord!!!!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

they cheated.. they used a samurai


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Just hope his knife does not meet his opposite hand, or he won't have one.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Ok, some people just operate on a whole nother level. I think my favorit part is where he starts stabing the knife into the deer instead of sitting it down. I would have never considered that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I want to slow it down and get a count of fingers. I bet he's had a few stitches in the past. I worked in a butcher shop for a few and we would put in a buck every time someone got cut. We called it guess how many stitches he took to sew that finger back on. Happened quite often.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

yep, that was fast. but out of curiousity, how many people skin there deer right after they harvest it? i typically let mine hang for a few days if the weather will allow before processing it.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Depends on the season. I mostly bow hunt so most of the time weather does not permit hanging.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

We hang and skin them quickly (within 24 hours), but we don't always process. We have 2 fridges in the barn for deer; it isn't uncommon to hang, skin, quarter out and get loins etc and leave wrapped in foil in fridge for 1-4 days. Then we finish up with cuts, grinding and packaging. 

If it is really cold we definately skin and quarter out like above....you ever tried to skin a frozen deer? It is a tough task I only did once!!!!!!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I always skin my deer as soon as I get home and get it washed out. Then if the weather is cool enough I let it hang for a couple of days before I butcher it. I was always told to get the skin off so it can cool if you leave on the skin it is holding in the heat and that was not good. So kill, field dress, wash inside out at home, then skin. then butcher in a couple of days.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Header said:


> Just hope his knife does not meet his opposite hand, or he won't have one.


that was my thought exactly to our collective defense the deer is still warm and very very little fat on it but still yikes


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

i have let deer hang for up to 3 weeks when the weather is right. Their skin is specifically designed to keep water dirt and air out perfect way to cure the meat. Just like a fancy steak house age em


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Holy Moly, went for a beer and almost missed the whole thing. That's fast! Perfect situation we like to skin them while they are warm it's so much easier. Let them hang a few days in the walk in cooler and then cut them up. Not really a fan of hanging them too long with the hide still on.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

jray said:


> i have let deer hang for up to 3 weeks when the weather is right. Their skin is specifically designed to keep water dirt and air out perfect way to cure the meat. Just like a fancy steak house age em


I agree, If i do let it hang then I always leave the skin on. But most of the time it is done that night.


----------



## woody45833 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow!!! Now that's moving


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jray said:


> i have let deer hang for up to 3 weeks when the weather is right. Their skin is specifically designed to keep water dirt and air out perfect way to cure the meat. Just like a fancy steak house age em


Bingo! We have a winner! I've never understood the folks who just have to get that hide off ASAP, unless it's warm and the deer needs to be processed right away. The hide and hair functions as an insulator, just like a thermos bottle. You put hot stuff in, it stays hot. You put cold stuff in, it stays cold! Once you get the carcass cold, the hide and hair will help to keep it cold! 

The best deer I ever ate was huge, old doe that I was able to let hang for 8 days, hide on. A warming trend was coming so my buddy, who's garage the doe was hanging in, called another friend to help him skin the deer and get it to a processor. This guy didn't even use a knife. He "punched" the hide off the deer. Using his 4 fingers held stiff like a blade, he just pulled back hide with one hand and punched the hide off with his fingers! Wound up with a little venison fat under his fingernails, but it was very effective!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Anybody ever use a truck to pull the hide off, hang it upside down skin it down past the tail, put a soft ball under the loose hide tie a rope around the ball and pull away slowly, on a warm deer the hide comes off like taking your sock off.


----------



## Jake.pickett (May 28, 2012)

I tried the truck skinning trick it worked somewhat. I used a golfball


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like that guy to show me that in person a few weeks from now.

That is amazing


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Bingo! We have a winner! I've never understood the folks who just have to get that hide off ASAP, unless it's warm and the deer needs to be processed right away. The hide and hair functions as an insulator, just like a thermos bottle. You put hot stuff in, it stays hot. You put cold stuff in, it stays cold! Once you get the carcass cold, the hide and hair will help to keep it cold!


I've never seen a meat locker where the hide was left on a animal to age. I much rather have the animal in a clean environment when hanging so I take the hide off. The glands, ticks all kinds of stuff is on the hide. To each their own.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve done both, hair on and hair off. I think both have their merits. Hair off, it&#8217;s cleaner and MUCH easier to skin. But, when it&#8217;s time to butcher there is more waste due to the dry outer layer.
Hair on, much tougher skinning job and holds the heat in the animal a lot longer. And of course the dirt. But as BobK mentioned, walk into any slaughter house and look at the carcasses hanging. They certainly don&#8217;t have hides on them.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

From what I could see the hind legs was already skinned down, and from the way the skin came off I would say that he had blow air between the hide and carcass as this will seperate the hide and meat. I met a old fellow yrs ago and he would do this very neat to watch.


----------

